# Chasing runner - help



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Tilly has gone from ignoring runners and joggers to finding them highly amusing!! I dont really know how to stop this. When i do see a runner i get hold of her until the runner has gone past but as soon as i let go of her she runs as fast as she can to catch up with them... and the runners are not best pleased which i can totally understand.

Does anyone else have this problem?? What can i do?? sometimes i do feel like i have the bounciest dog in the world!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

All normal. Obi used to do this. They are just excited and see it as a game. Only thing you can do is recall, go on lead and wait an _appropriate_ amount of time before letting them go again. As Obi grew older I found I could distract him with a treat and make him walk to heal whilst holding the treat in front of him. I would then give him the treat once the runner was well past.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A couple of years ago we were watching a local fun run go past and at the back of the field barking its head off and having a whale of a time was a Doberman bitch! She had joined the run and left her owners in the woods about 2 miles away, I caught her and phoned the mobile and her much relieved owners were soon round to pick her up. Dogs love to run and sometimes humans running are just far too tempting not to join in!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe a stooge jogger could help... Years and years ago when Puff (JR) was a puppy, we were in the Lake District and having a picnic with my then 2 year old son. A jogger ran across the path a little way up from where we were picnicing. Puff set off in determined jack russell style and this jogger turned around and roared at her - she shot back to us and never bothered another jogger in her 16 and half year old life!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> All normal. Obi used to do this. They are just excited and see it as a game. Only thing you can do is recall, go on lead and wait an _appropriate_ amount of time before letting them go again. As Obi grew older I found I could distract him with a treat and make him walk to heal whilst holding the treat in front of him. I would then give him the treat once the runner was well past.


Should say also that in a responsible train my dog life I do just as above with Kiki and Inzi, often putting them in the down with a firm wait until the jogger has got clear of us...


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh i like the roaring at her!! That might work will ask a friend if they are happy to assist!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Or you could try running yourself the way you want her to go lol x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep Lola LOVES runners! We just have to call her back. Most of the runners are tolerant of her. I hope she will grow out of it. Right now all I can do is keep calling her back. She does come thankfully! I just laugh most of the time.


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Pip use to do that all the time, if it moved, she'd be after it! If she spotted anything before I did she'd be gone and there was no getting her back.:argh: 

I practiced recall in my garden and used hot dog sausages as a reward, they were my saving grace during the first few months! I think it's just a puppy thing, they do grow out of it, honestly and how mad could a jogger seriously get with a gorgeous little cockapoo?! 

Hannah x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Both Hattie and Minton are fascinated by runners, cyclists, kids on skateboards, scooters, toddlers on horrible plastic tricycles making horrendous noise so I have to have eyes in the back of my head when I let them off! The other day Hattie went after a young man carrying a large art folder! She took no notice of the dog who was with him but was obcessed by what he was carrying! She did come back when called and he was ok with it but I did feel very embarressed by it! (Spelling not good!)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Right from the word go I called Millie to stand Close to me when a runner or cyclist went past. If she showed any interest I would say No Millie Leave. I still use Close and No a lot when out walking. It's funny when she's running a top speed and I call out No... she slams the brakes on skidding to a halt 

She went through a phase of trying to follow runners, but with a combination of me saying No and runner getting cross with her, it soon stopped.


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks all makes me feel a bit better that Tilly seems to be like most cockapoos a bit mad a bit bouncy but above all the best dogs you could possibly have!!!!!


----------

